# Looking forward to meet a man



## GemGirl (Jan 3, 2022)

Cool . Looking forward to meet a man with a genuine intentions and have a great sailing adventure with


----------



## FTLSailor (Jun 19, 2020)

Welcome to SailNet. I don't know where you are from, but I am in Fort Lauderdale, FL.


----------



## GemGirl (Jan 3, 2022)

FTLSailor said:


> Welcome to SailNet. I don't know where you are from, but I am in Fort Lauderdale, FL.


Hi , nice to hear from you ,
My name is Deb . It will be Lovely to know more about you . we might as well talk in private [phone number removed by Mod].


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

GemGirl said:


> Cool . Looking forward to meet a man with a genuine intentions and have a great sailing adventure with


I'm not the man but I wish you good fortune in your search.


----------



## Scorpiuseh (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm in SW Canada and, during Covid have been sticking to this beautiful coast. However, once the pandemic is past I look forward to going offshore again. If you are at all interested, get back to me.


----------



## Scorpiuseh (Jan 19, 2012)

GemGirl said:


> Hi , nice to hear from you ,
> My name is Deb . It will be Lovely to know more about you . we might as well talk in private [phone number removed by Mod].


I'm so sorry I've not gotten back to you sooner. Apparently you put your phone number in your last message - but that's a no-no on this system so it was removed. Ie I didn't get it. I'd love to connect. Where are you?


----------



## GTgamo (3 mo ago)

I am in the Covington Louisiana area and looking for a companion to begin a sailing adventure with - (female only - under 53) my email is [email protected] - send me a message


----------

